# Favorite Acts to See Live (Classical and Non-Classical)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Most Classical Orchestras satisfy me, I'm not fantastic at hearing the differences between them. Now, I can hear the difference between a particular interpretation of a work versus another, and that's all I use to base my opinion of a performance on.

They rarely make mistakes. 

Other than that:

Dave Matthews Band
Tedeschi Trucks Band
Mike Gordon Band
Trey Anastasio Band
Phish

These jambands are fun to see live!

I also love Rufus Wainwright. I've only seen him once though, and it was long ago, but fantastic!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Classical Acts: I don't go to any concerts because of WHO is playing. It's always WHAT they're playing that matters. I've been to enough concerts with world famous orchestras and concerts. There's music I want to hear live and I don't care if it's the Vienna Philharmonic or the Cheyenne Symphony doing it. The music is the most important thing. Still, hearing a world class orchestra play is thrilling: the accuracy, the intonation, the phrasing - it's amazing.

Non-Classical: Willie Nelson puts on a fine, entertaining show every time. So does Frankie Valli. Clay Walker has faded from his glory days, but still puts on an exciting show every time.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I saw a performance of Monteverdi's L'Orfeo at the Harris Theater in Chicago that was absolutely flawless in every way. I'm not sure what the ensemble was or if it was a resident ensemble of the theater, but everything was perfect. Everything was played, sung, and performed perfectly. The instruments were on stage along with the performers and given at least as much importance as the singers, as opposed to every other opera I've seen where the instruments are hidden in the pit which I do not like.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Classical Acts: I don't go to any concerts because of WHO is playing. It's always WHAT they're playing that matters. I've been to enough concerts with world famous orchestras and concerts. There's music I want to hear live and I don't care if it's the Vienna Philharmonic or the Cheyenne Symphony doing it. The music is the most important thing. Still, hearing a world class orchestra play is thrilling: the accuracy, the intonation, the phrasing - it's amazing.
> 
> Non-Classical: Willie Nelson puts on a fine, entertaining show every time. So does Frankie Valli. Clay Walker has faded from his glory days, but still puts on an exciting show every time.


I agree, it's the what more than the who or where for me as well. Though, I do like seeing Classical in ornate halls.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I edited the OP, but wanted to make a new post to say I add Rufus Wainwright to my list as well. I love him dearly!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Non-Classical:

Garth Brooks
Vince Gill
Brad Paisley
Keith Urban
Reba McEntire
Darius Rucker
Rascal Flatts
Collin Raye
Dwight Yoakam
Clint Black
Foreigner
Trans-Siberian Orchestra

Classical:

Any major city orchestra, but typically my home team The Phoenix Symphony


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

For classical, the venue matters a lot. For my area, say, Symphony Hall > Tuckerman Hall > Mechanics Hall.
Recently heard Taj Mahal live: way beyond and bigger than his recordings - pure joy; healing.


----------

